# Selling Pictures?



## mario66 (Aug 27, 2008)

I was wondering who sells there photography? What do you think is a good selling price for 4x6...5x7 & 8x10?

Thanks


----------



## mario66 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow nobody can help me


----------

